# My review of Coombe Hill GC.........



## Smiffy (Sep 22, 2014)

:thup::thup::thup:


----------



## Cheifi0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Playing there on Friday through a reciprocal arrangement we have with my club.  Heard nothing but good things.  Hopefully it will live up to expectations.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 22, 2014)

We're playing on Tuesday after HFH at North Hants also for free, I'm really loooking forward to it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 22, 2014)

Proper old fashioned golf. Love it to pieces there. Must have looked a picture this time of year


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 22, 2014)

Course was absolutely stunning. Fairways like carpets, greens were slick and true, the whole place was a delight.
I don't think I have ever played a better manicured course.
First two holes lull you into a false sense of security. Later on in the round you have a fair few uphill par 4's that play a lot (lot) longer than they appear on the card, and the par 3's, if not played to perfection, will ruin your scorecard.
Bunkering is spot on. I'm trying to think of some bad points, but I honestly (honestly) can't.
The food in the clubhouse was tremendous, and the whole atmosphere is a little "special".
I would love the opportunity to go back and play it again....but off the yellows this time


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Course was absolutely stunning. Fairways like carpets, greens were slick and true, the whole place was a delight.
I don't think I have ever played a better manicured course.
First two holes lull you into a false sense of security. Later on in the round you have a fair few uphill par 4's that play a lot (lot) longer than they appear on the card, and the par 3's, if not played to perfection, will ruin your scorecard.
Bunkering is spot on. I'm trying to think of some bad points, but I honestly (honestly) can't.
The food in the clubhouse was tremendous, and the whole atmosphere is a little "special".
I would love the opportunity to go back and play it again....but off the yellows this time


Click to expand...

 I did feel my back swing was restricted off some of those white tees. Didn't we tee off from someones garden on one hole.

Good review Smiffy. You can see why I think Craig is such a good fellow after he joined Coombe Hill. We will have them next time at Blackmoor Rob. Our guile will over come their brute strength on a tight heathland course.:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 22, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Course was absolutely stunning. Fairways like carpets, greens were slick and true, the whole place was a delight.
I don't think I have ever played a better manicured course.
First two holes lull you into a false sense of security. Later on in the round you have a fair few uphill par 4's that play a lot (lot) longer than they appear on the card, and the par 3's, if not played to perfection, will ruin your scorecard.
Bunkering is spot on. I'm trying to think of some bad points, but I honestly (honestly) can't.
The food in the clubhouse was tremendous, and the whole atmosphere is a little "special".
I would love the opportunity to go back and play it again....but off the yellows this time


Click to expand...

Great review Rob.


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 22, 2014)

Mr Mimms' abiding memory is that the locker room staff clean your outdoor shoes for you while you are out playing so you come in to lovely shiny brogues!


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			Mr Mimms' abiding memory is that the locker room staff clean your outdoor shoes for you while you are out playing so you come in to lovely shiny brogues!
		
Click to expand...

Smiffy thought someone had stolen his shoes, until I told him about the shoe cleaning boy.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 22, 2014)

richart said:



			Smiffy thought someone had stolen his shoes, until I told him about the shoe cleaning boy. 

Click to expand...

Yeah and how lucky was I!!
Went in with a cheap pair of Florence & Fred Â£14.00 black slip ons and came out with a beautiful pair of Burberrys.
Good job that shoe shine boy was a bit tubby, it held him back a bit.
Cushty.


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Yeah and how lucky was I!!
Went in with a cheap pair of Florence & Fred Â£14.00 black slip ons and came out with a beautiful pair of Burberrys.
Good job that shoe shine boy was a bit tubby, it held him back a bit.
Cushty.
		
Click to expand...

I understand the boy is a bit short sighted. Someone had their suede shoes cherry blossomed.


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 22, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			The food in the clubhouse was tremendous, and the whole atmosphere is a little "special".
		
Click to expand...

Was the Bacon Roll done just how you like it?


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 22, 2014)

It was a great day at a really special course - quite a compact site but a fantastic layout an rooting in great condition. Loved the clubhouse, food, course, company and result!:blah::blah::blah::clap::clap::ears::ears::ears:. 

Craig and I are looking forward to the hatrick in Hampshire! Bring it on old farts!!

And the bacon was spot on - along with the rest of the club sandwich


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 23, 2014)

Hey Slasher.
I'm still trying to work out how many holes you actually contributed on...??????


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 23, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Was the Bacon Roll done just how you like it? 

Click to expand...


I had the free range chicken goujons with frites and salad. Spot on.
They did a Southern fried chicken fillet burger as well, which looked absolutely gorgeous when it was brought out to a couple of lads on the table next to us, and that will be the next thing I try if I return.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 23, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			I had the free range chicken goujons with frites and salad. Spot on.
They did a Southern fried chicken fillet burger as well, which looked absolutely gorgeous when it was brought out to a couple of lads on the table next to us, and that will be the next thing I try if I return.
		
Click to expand...

A few of us playing there next Tuesday  I'll let you know.


----------

